# weaning age versus weight gain question



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

I apologize if this has been addressed on this board or elsewhere before - I scanned and didn't see it, so I'll ask anyway. We have our first crop of market kids this season as opposed to a singleton here and another there. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of whether age at weaning influences their market weight? Hubby wants to wean at 2 months, I'm thinking they may weigh out better in the long run if they're held off till three months. They will be strictly on pasture/forage at weaning. Any thoughts? onder:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi! 

I have never weaned a kid before it is 3 months or just days from 3 month old. Kids need the proper nutrients and protein that their mom's milk has to offer. They won't grow as fast or well if they are weaned too early. If you had a high protein grain to supplement them on, it may be alright to wean them early, but I would strongly suggest to wait if you don't supply grain. :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have never weaned a kid before it is 3 months or just days from 3 month old. Kids need the proper nutrients and protein that their mom's milk has to offer. They won't grow as fast or well if they are weaned too early. If you had a high protein grain to supplement them on, it may be alright to wean them early, but I would strongly suggest to wait if you don't supply grain. :wink:


Agree totally! We dont wean the boys till 3 mos either. By that time they are eating plenty hay & grain.
Doelings get to stay on dams longer.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

ok, thanks! I've got at least one buckling who is strutting his stuff to the does, hope the hormones hold off till he's 3 months!


----------

